# Faulty Power Switch?



## Kagrath (Sep 3, 2009)

Mkay, so I just finished my first rig and it's having a problem with staying on. When I attach the power switch from the case to the motherboard, it turns off a few seconds after turning on. I flipped it around thinking I got the charges backwards, but it happened again. When I remove the switch and start it up with a screw driver, it works fine. Should I call Antec (it's an Antec 300) up and get a new case? Or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

you might be shorting out on the case, like a standoff missing or not tightened
I would suggest bench testing it first before sending emails

How to bench test your system


----------



## Kagrath (Sep 3, 2009)

I've already benchmarked it. It runs perfectly. Just the power connector, the line that connects the motherboard to the power button on the front of the case, doesn't seem to take very well. It flips the system back off after a few seconds of running. Is there a common fix?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If it stays on with the "screwdriver" trick, most likely the case switch is bad or shorting out. Antec is good at sending parts and my guess is that they would send you another complete case front to solve that issue. I would give them a call (have done it before for issues with their cases) and see if they can get it right out.

I am assuming you have the wires for the pwr/sw on the correct pins on the front panel header.


----------

